#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Procuro profissional com experiência em configuração do HUAWEI MA5616 com placas VDLE(VDSL2)

## trevizoli

Pessoal adquirimos uma MA5616 + CCUD + 2 x VDLE, fizemos as configurações básicas e testes em nosso laboratório, onde com uma bobina de 500Metros conseguimos atingir 70Mbps/40Mbps...porém ao instalar em campo estamos com problemas na taxa de upload, não conseguimos fazer com que o modem sincronize com mais de 15Mbps de Upload, mesmo estando a menos de 100 metros.
A Huawei está instalada em um DG de um prédio comercial e ligada aos troncos telefônicos, colocamos um modem VDSL2 em uma sala comercial e fizemos os testes de sincronismo. O Down fica em torno de 70Mbps e o UP no máximo a 14Mbps ou 15Mbps, como o protocolo permite 100/100Mbps...nossa idéia era oferecer planos com Uploads de 40% da taxa de Downloads, mas estamos tendo dificuldades para atingir isso no campo.
Precisamos de alguém que tenha conhecimentos em Huawei e VDSL, para nos ajudar.
Segue meu email:
[email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## DjeiBoy

VDSL é muito bom onde não sofre nenhum tipo de interferência, mas se estiver a mais de 700 metros, muitas emendas, interferência eletromagnética ou por ondas pode esquecer você não vai consegui usar 70% da capacidade da tecnologia, mas caso sirva de ajuda você pode editar o line profile do equipamento e tentar uma config diferente aí você aplica somente em uma porta para testes e se der certo você aplica nas outras, boa sorte amigo.

----------


## trevizoli

Estamos usando em um prédio comercial com boa infraestrutura, tudo novo....vc teria alguma boa config de line-profile? Estou usando a Default. Menos de 100metros de cabos. O Down está muito bom...o problema é o UP....

----------


## trevizoli

Profile index: 2 Name: VDSL LINE PROFILE
Transmission mode:
G.993.2(Annex A/B/C) 
Bit swap downstream : Enable
Bit swap upstream : Enable
Form of transmit rate adaptation downstream : AdaptAtStartup
Form of transmit rate adaptation upstream : AdaptAtStartup
Target SNR margin downstream(0.1dB) : 60
Minimum SNR margin downstream(0.1dB) : 0
Maximum SNR margin downstream(0.1dB) : 300
Target SNR margin upstream(0.1dB) : 60
Minimum SNR margin upstream(0.1dB) : 0
Maximum SNR margin upstream(0.1dB) : 300
UPBO US1 band reference PSD parameters[a, b] : 1650,1020 
UPBO US2 band reference PSD parameters[a, b] : 1650,615 
UPBO US3 band reference PSD parameters[a, b] : 0,0 
UPBO US4 band reference PSD parameters[a, b] : 0,0 
UPBO Boost Mode : Enable 
UPBO US1 band reference electrical length : 0 
UPBO US2 band reference electrical length : 0 
UPBO US3 band reference electrical length : 0 
UPBO US4 band reference electrical length : 0 
UPBO use of electrical length to compute UPBO : Auto 
Kl0 selection : max(kl0_CO,kl0_CPE) 
UPBO electrical length estimation mode : ELE_M0 
UPBO electrical length threshold percentile : 10 
Allow transition to idle : not allowed
Allow transition to low power : not allowed
L0 time(second) : 255
L2 time(second) : 30
L3 time(second) : 255
Maximum aggregate transmit power reduction(dB) : 3
Total maximum aggregate transmit power reduction
(dB) : 9
<defmode> 
G.993.2 profile : Profile17a
VDSL2 PSD class mask : AnnexB998ADE17-M2x-B(B8-12)
VDSL2 link use of U0 : Unused
Maximum nominal aggregate transmit power
downstream(0.1dBm) : 145
Maximum nominal aggregate transmit power
upstream(0.1dBm) : 145
Upstream PSD mask selection : ADLU-32/EU-32 
Virtual noise mode downstream : Disable
Virtual noise mode upstream : Disable
G.993.2 profile autosensing : Enable
Network timing reference clock mode : FreeRun
INM inter arrival time offset downstream
(DMT symbol)  : 3
INM inter arrival time step downstream : 0
INM cluster continuation value downstream
(DMT symbol) : 0
INM equivalent INP mode downstream : 0
INM inter arrival time offset upstream
(DMT symbol) : 3
INM inter arrival time step upstream : 0
INM cluster continuation value upstream
(DMT symbol) : 0
INM equivalent INP mode upstream : 0
SOS time window downstream(64ms) : 3
Minimum percentage of degraded tones downstream : 3
Minimum number of normalized CRC anomalies
downstream(0.02) : 3
Maximum number of SOS downstream : 0
SNR margin offset of ROC downstream(0.1dB) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection of ROC
downstream : 0
SOS time window upstream(64ms) : 3
Minimum percentage of degraded tones upstream : 3
Minimum number of normalized CRC anomalies
upstream(0.02) : 65535
Maximum number of SOS upstream : 0
SNR margin offset of ROC upstream(0.1dB) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection of ROC
upstream : 3
G.998.4 retransmission control in downstream : RTX_FORBIDDEN
G.998.4 retransmission control in upstream : RTX_FORBIDDEN
Force framer setting for inp downstream : False
Force framer setting for inp upstream : False
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## trevizoli

MA5616(config)#display vdsl channel-profile 6
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Profile index: 6 Name: 50Mbit
Data path mode : Both
Minimum impulse noise protection downstream : HalfSymbol
Minimum impulse noise protection upstream : HalfSymbol
Maximum interleaving delay downstream(ms) : 50
Maximum interleaving delay upstream(ms) : 50
Minimum transmit rate downstream(Kbps) : 32
Minimum reserved transmit rate downstream(Kbps) : 32
Maximum transmit rate downstream(Kbps) : 55000
Minimum transmit rate upstream(Kbps) : 32
Minimum reserved transmit rate upstream(Kbps) : 32
Maximum transmit rate upstream(Kbps) : 22500
Minimum data rate in low power state(Kbps) : 32
The ratio between L2 minimum rate and L0 rate : 0
Maximum data rate in low power state(Kbps) : 4000
Rate threshold downshift downstream(Kbps) : 0
Rate threshold upshift downstream(Kbps) : 0
Rate threshold downshift upstream(Kbps) : 0
Rate threshold upshift upstream(Kbps) : 0
PHY-R control in downstream : Enable
Maximum impulse noise protection downstream : FifteenSymbols
Minimum rtxratio in downstream : 0
Minimum rsoverhead in downstream : 0
PHY-R control in upstream : Enable
Maximum impulse noise protection upstream : FifteenSymbols
Minimum rtxratio in upstream : 0
Minimum rsoverhead in upstream : 0
Erasure decoding switch : Enable
Minimum SOS bit rate downstream(Kbps) : 8
Minimum SOS bit rate upstream(Kbps) : 8
Minimum expected throughput downstream(Kbps) : 32
Maximum expected throughput downstream(Kbps) : 200000
 Maximum net data rate downstream(Kbps) : 200000
Minimum delay downstream(ms) : 0
Maximum delay downstream(ms) : 63
Minimum impulse noise protection against single 
high impulse noise event downstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection against single 
high impulse noise event transported over DMT 
symbols with a subcarrier spacing of 8.625kHz 
downstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Single high impulse noise event ratio 
downstream(0.001) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection against 
repetitive electrical impulse noise 
downstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection against 
repetitive electrical impulse noise transported 
over DMT symbols with a subcarrier spacing of 
8.625kHz downstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Repetitive electrical impulse noise 
inter-arrival time downstream 
0-100Hz 1-120Hz(0~1) : 0
Minimum expected throughput upstream(Kbps) : 32
Maximum expected throughput upstream(Kbps) : 200000
Maximum net data rate upstream(Kbps) : 200000
Minimum delay upstream(ms) : 0
Maximum delay upstream(ms) : 63
Minimum impulse noise protection against single 
high impulse noise event upstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection against single 
high impulse noise event transported over DMT 
symbols with a subcarrier spacing of 8.625kHz 
upstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Single high impulse noise event ratio 
upstream(0.001) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection against 
repetitive electrical impulse noise 
upstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Minimum impulse noise protection against 
repetitive electrical impulse noise transported 
over DMT symbols with a subcarrier spacing of 
8.625kHz upstream(DMT symbol) : 0
Repetitive electrical impulse noise 
inter-arrival time upstream 
0-100Hz 1-120Hz(0~1) : 0
Channel initialization policy selection : 0
Maximum delay variation (0.1ms) : 255
Max delay octet split parameter (percents) : 255
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## trevizoli

MA5616(config-if-vdsl-0/1)#display line operation 0
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standard in port training : G.993.2-Annex B
Current power management state : Full-on state
Result of the last full initialization : No failure
G.998.4 retransmission used downstream : Unused, retransmission mode is
forbidden
G.998.4 retransmission used upstream : Unused, retransmission mode is
forbidden
Signal attenuation downstream(dB) : 6.2
Signal attenuation upstream(dB) : 5.9
Line attenuation downstream(dB) : 6.2
Line attenuation upstream(dB) : 5.9
Maximum attainable rate downstream(Kbps) : 72976
Maximum attainable rate upstream(Kbps) : 15264
Actual line rate downstream(Kbps) : 78300
Actual line rate upstream(Kbps) : 17716
Line SNR margin downstream(dB) : 7.8
Line SNR margin upstream(dB) : 6.1
Actual PSD downstream(dBm/Hz) : -
Actual PSD upstream(dBm/Hz) : -
Highest frequency downstream(kHz) : 17599.31
Lowest frequency downstream(kHz) : 280.31
Highest frequency upstream(kHz) : 12001.69
Lowest frequency upstream(kHz) : 3760.50
Actual KL0_CO value(0.1dB) : 29
Actual KL0_CPE value(0.1dB) : 25
US1 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
US2 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
US3 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
US4 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
DS1 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
DS2 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
DS3 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
DS4 band actual KL0 value(0.1dB) : -
Receive signal threshold downstream(dB) : -40
Receive signal threshold upstream(dB) : -40
Total output power downstream(dBm) : 14.5
Total output power upstream(dBm) : -1.0
Current VDSL2 profile : Profile17a
Coding gain in downstream(dB) : -
Coding gain in upstream(dB) : -
Power cut back downstream(dB) : -
DS1 band: 
Signal attenuation(dB) : 6.2
Line attenuation(dB) : 6.2
Line SNR margin(dB) : 7.7
US1 band: 
Signal attenuation(dB) : 5.9
Line attenuation(dB) : 5.9
Line SNR margin(dB) : 5.7
DS2 band: 
Signal attenuation(dB) : 9.2
Line attenuation(dB) : 9.4
Line SNR margin(dB) : 7.7
US2 band: 
Signal attenuation(dB) : 7.0
Line attenuation(dB) : 7.0
Line SNR margin(dB) : 6.3
DS3 band: 
Signal attenuation(dB) : 12.1
Line attenuation(dB) : 12.1
Line SNR margin(dB) : 7.9
Actual limit PSD mask : AnnexB998ADE17-M2x-B(B8-12) 
Actual transmit rate adaptation downstream : AdaptAtStartup
Actual transmit rate adaptation upstream : AdaptAtStartup
Actual INP of ROC downstream (DMT symbol) : -
Actual INP of ROC upstream (DMT symbol) : -
Actual SNR margin of ROC downstream(dB) : -
Actual SNR margin of ROC upstream(dB) : -
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: The 102.3 dB signal attenuation, 102.3 dB line attenuation, 
-51.2 dB SNR margin, and 204.7 dB KL0 value indicate that the 
parameters are not within their specified ranges.
Note: The data provided is the data from the last showtime

----------


## trevizoli

O que pode estar errado para o Upstream não atingir os 22500kbps propostos no channel-profile.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Desculpa amigo eu trabalho com placas ADLE(ADSL), a profile do VDSL e muito mais complexa, mas vou estudar essa config para entender melhor como os parâmetros.

----------


## Raulpcamara

Ainda precisa de ajuda?

----------


## diogo25

> Pessoal adquirimos uma MA5616 + CCUD + 2 x VDLE, fizemos as configurações básicas e testes em nosso laboratório, onde com uma bobina de 500Metros conseguimos atingir 70Mbps/40Mbps...porém ao instalar em campo estamos com problemas na taxa de upload, não conseguimos fazer com que o modem sincronize com mais de 15Mbps de Upload, mesmo estando a menos de 100 metros.
> A Huawei está instalada em um DG de um prédio comercial e ligada aos troncos telefônicos, colocamos um modem VDSL2 em uma sala comercial e fizemos os testes de sincronismo. O Down fica em torno de 70Mbps e o UP no máximo a 14Mbps ou 15Mbps, como o protocolo permite 100/100Mbps...nossa idéia era oferecer planos com Uploads de 40% da taxa de Downloads, mas estamos tendo dificuldades para atingir isso no campo.
> Precisamos de alguém que tenha conhecimentos em Huawei e VDSL, para nos ajudar.
> Segue meu email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Obrigado.


Boa Tarde estou trabalhando com essas placas e nos condomínios que instalamos esta chegando ate 60mb de down e 30mb de up e isso dividimos uma para dois condomínios e a distancia de um para outro e de 500m fora a distancia do DG ate o cliente. teria como vc me manda a seu script pra analisar??

----------

